# Deluxe 30 EFI



## MSB1766 (Jan 25, 2019)

I finally got to use my new Deluxe 30 EFI, Went out last night with 7" on the ground and this is an impressive machine. It went through the snow
so easy and really threw the snow far.
Back out this morning with another 7" on the ground and then went through 14" of snow and no problem for this machine.
We are are in the 18" to 24" snow range with this storm. 
I really like the auto-turn also, much easier to turn than my old machine with the axle locked.
It starts so easy with the EFI just turn the key and gently pull on the cord and is starts, just have to rotate the engine slightly and it starts.
I also changed out the halogen bulb with a LED bulb here is the bulbs I got:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XR8LKDX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Bakeram1 (Nov 3, 2019)

Congrats on your new machine! I have yet to “ christen” my Deluxe 28. Still praying for snow in MD.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

MSB1766 said:


> I also changed out the halogen bulb with a LED bulb here is the bulbs I got:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XR8LKDX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Interested in your opinion on the LED bulb. Simple plug and play? Impressive amount of light? Worth the expense?


----------



## MSB1766 (Jan 25, 2019)

I is a lot brighter, Yes just unplug the halogen and plug in the LED. The stock halogen bulb is $19.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm definitely interested in changing out the halogen for LED's. Any before and after pics ?? I'd love to see how much different they look. I would like a whiter, brighter, light.


----------



## MSB1766 (Jan 25, 2019)

Sorry no before & after pictures.
If you want to switch to LED bulb just make sure you get the correct bulb base for your blower bulb.
The only drawback is the LED will not melt the snow off the lens due to no heat generated by the bulb.


----------



## Bakeram1 (Nov 3, 2019)

Something to be aware of if you are planning on just swapping an LED bulb. The light is powered directly off the engine stator and as such is using ~18V AC. The stock halogen bulb works just fine with AC power. LED bulbs on the other hand need DC voltage. That is why many/most folks adding LED lighting also install a bridge rectifier which essentially turns AC Power into DC. 
Some LED bulbs have the ability to run off of AC voltage but they don’t make any light half of the time so you will get a 60Hz flicker. There are several good posts on adding LED lighting on this forum. I’d read through a few before spending $ on a bulb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSB1766 (Jan 25, 2019)

The printing on the stock bulb reads 12V-20 watts.
it only flickers when the engine is at idle.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

Bakeram1, thanks for the information. I'll hold off of buying the LED's but how about going with the Sylvania Ultra Halogen bulbs ??? They're not cheap, but I replaced them in my Subaru Crosstrek and was amazed at how much whiter and brighter they were. Sylvania makes a couple of different high end Halogen bulbs. The Ultra are significantly brighter, but not as "white" as their other high end Halogen bulbs, the "ZXE". I went with the ZXE on my Crosstrek and was pleasantly surprised to see they really do make a significant difference. The ZXE's aren't as bright as the Ultra, but they put out a brighter light than stock and it's definitely alot "whiter". Not quite like the HID's I have in my old Expedition, but very close.


----------



## mats (Feb 10, 2019)

I put one of these in my machine https://www.jdmastar.com/product/240/Max-50W-881-Fog-Light-LED-Bulbs-Set-of-2.html

they are rated 12-24V and they seems to be flicker free


----------



## MSB1766 (Jan 25, 2019)

Good to know, I have bought from JDMaster before and they have good lights.
Might have to order one can't beat 50 Watts.


----------



## mats (Feb 10, 2019)

MSB1766 said:


> Good to know, I have bought from JDMaster before and they have good lights.
> Might have to order one can't beat 50 Watts.


They are rated at 8 (and is supposed to use less) - the rest is marketing


----------



## Bakeram1 (Nov 3, 2019)

BNSFguy said:


> Bakeram1, thanks for the information. I'll hold off of buying the LED's but how about going with the Sylvania Ultra Halogen bulbs ??? They're not cheap, but I replaced them in my Subaru Crosstrek and was amazed at how much whiter and brighter they were. Sylvania makes a couple of different high end Halogen bulbs. The Ultra are significantly brighter, but not as "white" as their other high end Halogen bulbs, the "ZXE". I went with the ZXE on my Crosstrek and was pleasantly surprised to see they really do make a significant difference. The ZXE's aren't as bright as the Ultra, but they put out a brighter light than stock and it's definitely alot "whiter". Not quite like the HID's I have in my old Expedition, but very close.


 Some of the Halogen bulbs for sale are intended for auto headlights and will pull ~55W, which may be more than your machine can handle for long. LED lights are great for making lots of lights with little power.
I added a bridge rectifier so I could add 5 lights to my new Deluxe 28. The two on top of the bucket, two "Rock"lights inside the bucket and one under the handlebars. I not had the chance to use it in snow yet! Altogether these lights only pull about 25W, which will allow me to add heated grips down the road. My engine (AX 254) makes up to 60W. The stock headlight can still be used if desired.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

Bakeram!, Great pics. Great job !!!! I especially like the light straight below the control panel. That could be really useful. Love it !!


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Congrats....NICE SLED.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I bought this LED bulb(s) as well. Just arrived this afternoon. They force you to buy a pair so I have an extra that I won't be using.

Here's what they look like:


----------



## Bakeram1 (Nov 3, 2019)

Let us know how they work!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

If you’re near the South Shore, I’ll buy your extra bulb.




uberT said:


> I bought this LED bulb(s) as well. Just arrived this afternoon. They force you to buy a pair so I have an extra that I won't be using.
> 
> Here's what they look like:


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

mats said:


> I put one of these in my machine https://www.jdmastar.com/product/240/Max-50W-881-Fog-Light-LED-Bulbs-Set-of-2.html
> 
> they are rated 12-24V and they seems to be flicker free


I found these JDM Aster 881 on Amazon. Seeing that you say they don't flicker and are working for you, I'll buy a set. Here's the link for them on Amazon. There a couple of dollars cheaper to boot. 


JDM ASTAR Extremely Bright Max 50W High Power 881 LED Fog Light Bulbs for DRL or Fog Lights, Xenon White https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NJ9MZH0/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apa_i_6Pi7Db6ZG3MKZ


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

BNSFguy said:


> I found these JDM Aster 881 on Amazon. Seeing that you say they don't flicker and are working for you, I'll buy a set. Here's the link for them on Amazon. There a couple of dollars cheaper to boot.
> 
> 
> JDM ASTAR Extremely Bright Max 50W High Power 881 LED Fog Light Bulbs for DRL or Fog Lights, Xenon White https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NJ9MZH0/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apa_i_6Pi7Db6ZG3MKZ




Wow only run at 10w


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mdjamesd (Jan 28, 2016)

Bakeram1 said:


> Congrats on your new machine! I have yet to “ christen” my Deluxe 28. Still praying for snow in MD.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The struggle is real! I got a Platinum 24 just itching for the white stuff. Sadly, north-central MD hasn't had any white doom yet.


----------

